# Maskless or mix?



## JohnR (Jan 11, 2018)

I adopted this one year old male from an aquaintance that did not have the time to care for him anymore. He claimed that his parents are a pure bred white shepherd and a pure bred black/tan. After looking online at GSD images, I saw some of maskless shepherds and they look exactly like him.

I do not mind if he is pure or not since he has been an awesome addition to my family. I am just curious of his origins. 

By the way, my name is John and this is my first post. Looking forward to learning lot from this forum. 

Attached are some images of Charlie.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome John! Charlie is a handsome dog! I don't see anything in the photos that screams mix. So, short of doing a DNA test to be sure, I'd be inclined to believe what you were told.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks pure to me.Welcome to you and your handsome boy!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I think pure. I had registered 'silver' shepherd once, had all the paperwork, sired by one of the 'hoofprints' (white shepherd breeder) dogs, & her colouring was somewhat like yours (she had a mask though).
Shots of your dog from the side & standing natural would help. Your dog looks gorgeous, btw, lovely face & expression.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

That is interesting and neat looking pup you got there

Welcome!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh wow he is a good looking boy! Probably still has some growing to do too. Looks pure to me.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

What a beautiful boy! If it was just a head shot I would think he looked a lot like my white shepherd did.


----------



## JohnR (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Charlie is a big boy. He was 75lbs when I got him 3 months ago. He is now 85lbs. Should I still expect anymore growth?


----------



## Maskless panda mom here (Sep 4, 2021)

JohnR said:


> I adopted this one year old male from an aquaintance that did not have the time to care for him anymore. He claimed that his parents are a pure bred white shepherd and a pure bred black/tan. After looking online at GSD images, I saw some of maskless shepherds and they look exactly like him.
> 
> I do not mind if he is pure or not since he has been an awesome addition to my family. I am just curious of his origins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maskless panda mom here (Sep 4, 2021)

Hello 
I have the exact same pure GS! They are maskless pandas and when I saw your pictures I swore it was My pictures almost! He’s def pure and gorgeous !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maskless panda mom here said:


> Hello
> I have the exact same pure GS! They are maskless pandas and when I saw your pictures I swore it was My pictures almost! He’s def pure and gorgeous !


Not panda, just maskless. Pandas are something different entirely, and found in only one particular line. Maskless are fairly common and seem to pop up a lot in rescues. I have only seen them in the ASL pet stock lines.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The panda gene is dominant. so for him to be a panda, one of the parents would have to be panda, too.
Very handsome boy, regardless of colour!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

3+ year old post.
But thanks for helping out Charlie OP wherever you are


----------

